

The Peachfuzz Billionaires - danielha
http://www.newsweek.com/id/78152

======
dcurtis
Newsweek just completely lost my respect when a video 2/3rds the way down the
page started automatically playing.

~~~
davidw
They lost most of my respect when my parents got a subscription during my high
school years, and I read the articles.

------
jey
Diagram summarizing the Zuckerberg talk referred to in the article:
<http://www.killnine.com/comics/25.php>

------
ereldon
"No matter the intent, though, the speech seemed to fit the Valley's growing
cult of youth, if not a movement, based on 'Don't Fund Anyone Under 30.'"

Under?

~~~
icky
Probably an error caused by Mr. Levy's extreme ancientness... ;-)

------
ctkrohn
Funny thing is, none of them (I think) are billionaires, in the sense of
having at least one billion dollars in liquid financial assets.

~~~
dcurtis
You don't think, if Mark Zuckerberg tried to sell his share, he could get more
than a billion?

On paper or not, he's worth more than a billion dollars.

